# Looking for bassist in Ottawa



## Shiny_Beast (Apr 16, 2009)

Guitarist and drummer looking for a bassist to complete a power trio. It's not a paying gig, just looking to have some fun. The fewer rehearsals the better, we want to put stuff together quickly so we can get on with playing.

Mostly guitar driven classic rock and heavy blues, middle aged rocker stuff, some newer songs as well. We are just getting started.

pm me for more info.

Doug


----------

